# XAMPP startet Apache nicht



## Better_Fly (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo 
ich muss auf grund meines studiums xampp installieren um php program teile zu testen. Ich habe nun XAMPP heruntergeladen und direkt in C:/ Extrahiren lassen und bin dann in den XAMPP ordener rein und wollte mit dem XAMPP-Control Apache starten es kam dann kurz "running" und eins zwei sekunden danach verschwand dieses runing automatisch wieder..dabei soll das doch bleiben,oder..Weiß jemand was man dort tun kann damit das Funktioniert Damit wenn ich datein in htdocs hoch lade das ich die dann im Localhost sehen kann.
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte..


----------



## tobee (24. Mai 2010)

Hast du Skype? Wenn ja: Skype schließen, XAMPP starten und danach Skype wieder starten.
Warum? Skype blockiert den Port 80.
Wäre nett wenn du dich an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung hältst. Das erhöht die Lesbarkeit enorm. Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Mai 2010)

Moin,

schau doch mal ins error.log des Apache, vielleicht findest du dort nützliche Hinweise.

Du findest es unter * xampp/apache/logs*


----------



## eeemoh (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,

das Problem - ich denke zumindest, dass es das selbe ist - hatte ich auch. Wenn du die portable Version von xampp nutzt, musst du die Pfade entsprechend anpassen. Dafür gibt es ein Setup-Script, welches du ausführen muss. Du erreichst es aus dem control panel direkt über den Button "Setup" - glaube ich. Dann musst du nur ein paar Anweisungen befolgen, welche zum großen Teil daraus bestehen, die Fragen abzunicken. Danach sollte es laufen.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



eeemoh hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du die portable Version von xampp nutzt, musst du die Pfade entsprechend anpassen.


Stimmt nicht.
Die Verzeichnisstruktur muss nur stimmen..... dann muss auch nichts angepasst werden.

Beispiele:
/xampp/apache
/xampp/htdocs
/xampp/php
...usw. klappt.

/xampp/xampp/apache
/xampp/xampp/htdocs
/xampp/xampp/php
...usw. klappt nicht.

/blablub/xampp/apache
/blablub/xampp/htdocs
/blablub/xampp/php
...usw. klappt auch nicht.

Es funktioniert also nur das erste Beispiel.
Bei jeder anderen Verzeichnisstruktur muss XAMPP angepasst werden (manuell oder per Setup).
Und wenn man beim Setup angibt dass der Laufwerksbuchstabe hinzugefügt werden soll (was in früheren Versionen ungefragt geschehen ist), dann hat es sich mit "portable" erledigt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## eeemoh (24. Mai 2010)

Okay, mit "portable Version" habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die gezippte Version. Das mit dem Standardpfad war mir nicht so klar, ist aber eigentlich logisch  Und seinen Pfad hatte ich falsch verstanden - ich hatte beim ersten überfliegen, den Pfad als C:\extrahieren gelesen und war somit von einem anderen als dem Standardpfad ausgegangen.

Cheers, Paul


----------

